# مبروك التميز



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 أبريل 2010)

نبارك للأخوة:
*قسم السلامة المهنية








 safety113

فرقد ش ن ج

رمزة الزبير
*
التميز في قسمنا
مع تمنياتنا بأن يبقوا كما عهدناهم سباقين
وعقبال بقية الأخوة


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك هذا التمييز للأخوة الأعزاء وإلى الأمام إن شاء الله.


----------



## safety113 (5 أبريل 2010)

ما ميزنا هو اهتمام الجميع بنا
والمميز هو هذا المنتدى الرائع
باهله وزواره
الف مبروك للجميع


----------



## sayed00 (5 أبريل 2010)

ابارك للاخوة الثلاثة يستحقون التميز بل هناك اكثر من ثلاثة من القسم يستحقون التميز ..... لازم تتوسط لنا عند الادارة مهندسنا و مشرفنا .... القسم يستحق اكثر من ذلك بكثير


تحياتى للجميع


----------



## محمودالحسيني (5 أبريل 2010)

مبروك التميز ونسأل الله لكم ولجمبع الزملاء دوام التوفيق والنجاح في الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (27 أبريل 2010)

الف مبروك للاخوة الافاضل التميز لمجهودكم الكبير ,ويارب دوما للامام والرقى.


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (24 يونيو 2013)

الف مبروك للجميع


----------

